# Leader to fly line knot



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Anybody have a good recipe for a blind guy? 

I really struggle when tying leader to the line....I've tried a 'Duncan Loop', never had any luck with a 'Double Duncan'. I've tried a 'Nail Knot', but it seems nothing works for me. I've thought about using those 'Gadget Connectors', but I've never found any at the stores I shop at. 
In fact, most of my knots come apart after a few use's. 

Any thoughts or idea's? 

Thanks...


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

Probably not what you want to year but the nail-knot really is your best bet. If you're struggling with it, take you reel with line on it into the nearest fly-shop, even the big box stores would probably work, and have them nail-knot a 6 inch section of butt-section on your fly line with a perfection loop on the other end. Tie perfection loops on your leaders, or buy the ones with loops on them already, and use a loop-to-loop connection to change leaders. Works great. Most new lines come with a welded loop on them already so you can skip the butt-section.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

The welded loop line is a good idea. If you don't want to buy a new line right now, I have used the gadget connectors with good results. But the nail knot is my preferred choice. I just bought the little nail knot tool, connected it to my chest pack and it works great.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Have you tried using a nail knot tool like this one

http://tiny.cc/fsvm1

Ive used one for years makes tying nail knots easy as pie


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 on the nail knot tool. One of the handiest gizmos in my vest.


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

sinergy said:


> Have you tried using a nail knot tool like this one
> 
> http://tiny.cc/fsvm1
> 
> Ive used one for years makes tying nail knots easy as pie


 Excellent tool. I don't leave home without one.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I learned to tie a nail knot on the handle of my nail clippers as a young boy. The handle is tapered, works fine really. 

Tried all those other connector thingies through the years, but I think the nail knot was the best for most freshwater fishing. 

Now everthing has loops, easy to tie and they goe through the guides well.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Needle knot is going to be the cleanest, no two ways about it. BUT, you really need a steady hand and good eyes in most cases OR one of these Shimazaki tool http://askainternational.nl/tiemco-accessories.html
I have used it to splice a broke line as well. I don't leave home without this. You can do it blind folded.

BUT, some lines have an inner core and you can't put a needle down the middle.

Nail knot is still a knot and a bump in the line and I have had it hang up and collect moss. That would matter if you fish very long leaders, but most don't. You figure, even if you are using a 9' rod and a 12' leader, that with the rod held high and arm extended which "I" do to land a fish, that knot might be at rod tip, but that is a way long leader.

I have had the line end go through the tip top but only on sinking lines where I use very short leaders or in deep nymphing when I am using 15' to 30' leaders.

For me, the smoothest transition is the molded loop or to cut line off fold it over and make my own loop with tying thread and Knot Sense, or rubber paint.








I can make my loop as small as I want. 
I also use furled leaders so, this is quick easy change out.
I then put a Perfection loop in my mono as a Surgeon's Loop doesn't hang as straight and that matters to me.

I have used the nail not tool to add a BUTT section to a line and put a perfection loop in the end of the mono butt section OR fold it over and make my loop with thread.

Again, I say, how often does the end of you line go through the tip top?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies......

I was actually at Wally's this morning and picked up a Cortland tying tool. Pretty neat...been practicing with it. But I'll lose it, misplace it or forget it when I go fishing. Works quite well !!

Madonafly....I like the Shimazaki tool....but, me and needles don't get along. I shake too much, the anticipation of fishing or coffee or lack of, I don't know which one make me shake the most.....


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

.45 said:


> Thanks for all the replies......
> 
> I was actually at Wally's this morning and picked up a Cortland tying tool. Pretty neat...been practicing with it. But I'll lose it, misplace it or forget it when I go fishing. Works quite well !!
> 
> Madonafly....I like the Shimazaki tool....but, me and needles don't get along. I shake too much, the anticipation of fishing or coffee or lack of, I don't know which one make me shake the most.....


Trust me, so do I. But you are safe with this tool. You have the little vise/clamp that hold the line, you just stick the needle in the hole of the tool. Self guided and you are not in contact with the needle point till you thread the leader through. Then pull the need back out of the line and keep pulling till you have a foot of leader left to go.
Scuff up about 3" on the end with sandpaper then a dab of water proof super glue (Zap-A-Gap) and pull the leader. It will stop at the glue. Clip the leader tag and you have NO knot what so ever. just line with mono coming out of the middle. 
You can see why this is the perfect solution to line splicing.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

madonafly said:


> Trust me,


Alright... I'll give it try. Any local dealers...Fish Tech perhaps?

And thanks !!


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

.45 said:


> madonafly said:
> 
> 
> > Trust me,
> ...


I don't know, I got mine from Feather Craft catalog. Welcome to use mine  
I wouldn't think you need to use one too often, I know I don't. Once a year when setting up new line.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh thanks....

I've learned never to borrow. It has cost me an 870 shotgun, a Craftsman Lawnmower, a chainsaw, a dutch oven through the years, along with other weird items I shouldn't have borrowed. 

RoundRocks in Logan has 'em....again, thanks !!


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

The welded loop to loop is definately the most convenient but sometimes the loops get caught in your guides. I used to use the nail not and never had a problem with it failing. The only thing I didnt like about it was having to cut the fly line to switch out leaders. Im not sure why it bugged me to loose a quarter inch but it did. With the price of fly lines nowadays those quarter inch pieces add up.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is a tip.
Put a drop of glue on the cut end of your dry fly line.
This will keep water out and the line will float better.

I have used both the chinese finger loop end and a nail knot butt section. Both work fine for me.
The loop end going through my guides isn't a problem for me.

The only problem that I have had with the chinese finger butt section is that once, one of them broke loose and a fish swam away with my tapered leader.


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Grandpa D said:


> Here is a tip.
> Put a drop of glue on the cut end of your dry fly line.
> This will keep water out and the line will float better.
> 
> I heard that was only true with older fly lines.


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

What kind of glue, superglue?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Steveb said:


> What kind of glue, superglue?


Zap A Gap is what I use.
It may just be a thicker super glue but I don't know for sure.
I don't know about older / newer lines. Some cheaper lines will still need the ends sealed though.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Yo my knowledge, Zap-Gap is the only WATERPROOF superglue...anyone else know of another.
I think it is a good idea.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

RnF said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAtYdbVJWxI


YIKES!!! That is a tough way.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

It's pretty easy if you ask me. Everyone has their way of doing it. This one works great for me.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Had a buddy that started using the glue deal in the very early 90's. Still does- he loves it- I only use it for still water fishing- just easier to get the knotless link thru the guides to land a fish and if he runs on you at that time you don't have that knot catch an eye and a break off occurs- usually followed by some time tested obsenities


----------



## jsfano (Jun 23, 2010)

madonafly said:


> RnF said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAtYdbVJWxI
> ...


This is a very cool tool. I love that its so simple and quick. Will never go fishing without it...well not entirely true but you know what I mean


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I make my own loops for leader attachment by tying a short length of very heavy leader (I like 20 lb test) onto the end of your fly line using a nail knot. I like to use a nail knot tool also. Then simply tie a loop in the short leader. I also tie a loop in the but end of all my leaders. I then attach the leader by looping the loops together. That way I can exchange leaders quickly and easily or remove the leader from the fly line for storage so that it does not create a birds nest on my reel. After a little tension is placed on the loops they flatten out and pass through the guides very smoothly even if the loops seem quite large.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

I have been using a knotless glue attachement on my fly line for several years. You soak about a half to three quarters of an inch on the end of your fly line in acetone for about one minute. Then strip the outer coating off of the fly line with your fingernail and insert a piece of wire to expand the dacron core of the line. Pull the wire out and insert the butt section of your leader as far up in the dacron core as it will go. You can usually get it just past where the coating on line is. Then saturate the dacron core with super glue. Let it dry and it gives you a smooth connection that won't pick up ice in the winter and holds extremely well. This method does not work on some of the new lines that have a monofiliment core for those I still use the good old nail knot.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

A good source for many general fishing knots:

http://videofishingknots.com/


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Making a loop in the end like the modern welded loops are great.


----------

